# got a new t4. now what?



## rraannddyy (Mar 30, 2005)

i have been out of the r/c world for a few years. i was into it alot then i sold everything. i got the bug again an needed a least one to play with. i have had at least one of every type of r/c car it seems. so i bought a t4 (which i have had 3 of these over the years). im looking to go brushless and with a lipo battery. i have had a mamba in my rc18t but thats the only brushless experience i have had. no experience in lipo at all. so i guess what i am asking is what is the best brushless set up for the t4. mamba?tekin?venom?novak?associated? for the lipo im going to go with maxamps. but i dont know what size to get. or what size will fit. this is strictly for bashing. so lots of power and lots of run time. any help is much appreciated. thanks


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

you could go onto novaks site and buy a remanufactured setup for a lot less money. they sell gtb's for around $100.00 and you could get a 10.5 motor the same way. that should be great for what you want to do and they also have a warranty on them.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Or the Novak Havoc system (ESC/motor) is about $140 new.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I have used Novak for over 30 years and I think they are great. There service is top notch, their products are excellent (not to say you can't have a problem), the sensored brushless is best to reduce cogging and such. 

I run them on road, off road, and oval.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I will have to agree with everyone here, I have been using Novak products for years and see no need to change. The others you have listed are good products, I feel that the Tekin system is to much $$$, for me anyway, so I run Novak Havoc systems with no problems.

If you are going to run MaxAmps Lipo's, shoot them the type of car/truck your are running and the dimensions of the battery tray and they will point you in the right direction for that lipo you want. They are good guys to work with also.:thumbsup:*


----------

